# MCLS Router Plate Insert Warped



## Timberline (Oct 17, 2009)

I bought the Grizzly "Presidents Special" router table that I believe is made by MCLS. Anyway, putting it together, everything went flawlessly. The table seems very flat and everything else is very well made as well....couldn't be happier. But then I got to the insert plate. I drilled the holes for my PC690 and put the whole thing in the table. Then I adjusted the four corners using the adjustment screws till the plate felt flush with the table edge. I never was able to get them all flush. When I would get close, the whole thing would rock. I pulled it off the table and put a straight edge to it and it was not flat at all. 

I called Grizzly and they sent me another plate under warranty. 
I got the new one and it has the same problem, but not as bad. I can at lest get the edges flush but it still rocks. When I put the weight of the router on it, it pulls it down just enough to stop the rocking. But it is still not flat when I put the straight edge to it. This is my first router table, so maybe this it not that big of deal?

Has anyone else had this issue? I'm trying to figure out whether all of them are that way or I'm just getting defective ones. Should I try getting another one from Grizzly or should I just live with this and look for a better plate?


----------



## jschaben (Jun 21, 2009)

Timberline said:


> I bought the Grizzly "Presidents Special" router table that I believe is made by MCLS. Anyway, putting it together, everything went flawlessly. The table seems very flat and everything else is very well made as well....couldn't be happier. But then I got to the insert plate. I drilled the holes for my PC690 and put the whole thing in the table. Then I adjusted the four corners using the adjustment screws till the plate felt flush with the table edge. I never was able to get them all flush. When I would get close, the whole thing would rock. I pulled it off the table and put a straight edge to it and it was not flat at all.
> 
> I called Grizzly and they sent me another plate under warranty.
> I got the new one and it has the same problem, but not as bad. I can at lest get the edges flush but it still rocks. When I put the weight of the router on it, it pulls it down just enough to stop the rocking. But it is still not flat when I put the straight edge to it. This is my first router table, so maybe this it not that big of deal?
> ...


Hi Chris - may or may not be a big deal but it still isn't right. I'd call Grizzly back and have them check a plate for flatness before they send it out. I don't think MLCS really makes anything, primarily a marketer so it is possible Grizzly and MLCS get their plates from the same place.


----------



## Mike (Nov 22, 2004)

Christopher, most of these items are made in China. That does not mean the standards are any less. Call Grizzly again and I am sure they will do what it takes to make it right. They have an excellent reputation for customer service. If you have any problems let me know and I will assist you.


----------



## rpludwig (Nov 22, 2011)

Similar problem here, with the same table from Grizzly...took some tinkering but got it close enough for my work and for the price paid...my top arrived with a few dings in the edge, they've shipped another, will see if the fit on the replacement is any better...overall, their customer service is exceptional in my experience.

Ron


----------



## xplorx4 (Dec 1, 2008)

A less than flat insert to me has become a big deal when working toward a higher standard in my work that is why I just rebuilt my router table top and got a new insert. I want to remove one more obstacle, this way I will know what the problem really is---ME. I hate when that happens.:haha::haha::haha:


----------



## KenBee (Jan 1, 2011)

Mike said:


> Christopher, most of these items are made in China. That does not mean the standards are any less. Call Grizzly again and I am sure they will do what it takes to make it right. They have an excellent reputation for customer service. If you have any problems let me know and I will assist you.


Hi Mike.....I understand Woodpeckers Plates are made in the U.S. of A. I can't remember who but isn't there one company that manufactures their plates with an intentional slight convex in the plate?


----------



## Mike (Nov 22, 2004)

Yes Ken, the patented design Rousseau mounting plate is the only plate that is slightly convex. This is the plate most of the others are styled after and still the best selling plate in the world. It is sold in the UK under license by Trend. Norm used one in his first router table on the NYW for 10 years before Rockler sponsored the show and demanded a new table. I have installed many of them and they work great but can interfere with some "Precision" accessories. The Installation template and two piece guide bushing makes the job easy. The mounting kits provide everything you need to center your router on the plate. I used these items on my first router table and had perfect results, quick and easy.


----------



## Timberline (Oct 17, 2009)

They sent me another one. So now I have three with the same problem. They put in the order details that whoever ships it out should check that it's flat. But it does appear flat, unless you stick it in the table. The last two that were sent were much better than the original. I'd say the last two are acceptable enough. The last one has a slight concave upward, so maybe the weight of the router will overtime level it out. Where as the other one is actually more flush with the table but has a slight concave downward. Maybe I can send a picture later this week with the straight edge up against it and see if you guys think this will be close enough. It seems to me that a plate should be dead flat. Especially when the table is. Then again, this is my first table, so maybe it won't effect it that much. But I have to say I don't think I'm going to find one of these plates that is perfect. They just are not that great of quality all the way around. And being made of the plastic type material they are, I guess I can't expect much. 

In defense of Grizzly, the customer service has been EXCELLENT, and the rest of the table is very quality, especially for the price.


----------



## Mike (Nov 22, 2004)

Christopher, I will call Grizzly and see what I can do. Give me a couple of days to work on this.


----------



## Timberline (Oct 17, 2009)

Mike said:


> Christopher, I will call Grizzly and see what I can do. Give me a couple of days to work on this.


Wow thanks Mike!
Don't feel like you have to do it. I'll send try to take some pictures and see if you guys think one of these will work. We got snow here in Northern Illinois, so I've been busy doing snow removal all morning.


----------



## Marco (Feb 21, 2009)

Hate to hear about your ordeal Christopher but money is money and right is right. Hope you have a flat insert in your table soon. 

I have an MLCS insert that is a couple of years old and is flat so they do make them. I don't know if it's the same as yours but am glad to hear about the great customer service you have received from Grizzly!


----------



## Mike (Nov 22, 2004)

I called Grizzly and spoke with Hayes in Tech Support. He is keeping an eye out for plate problems now. He was also kind enough to send me a copy of the owners manual for the table and the installation instructions leave a lot to be desired. I am going to take some photos this weekend that should help first time users get excellent results. The mounting plate looks to be identical to the HF plate that was discontinued. Both of them as well as the MLCS plate are flat clones of the Rousseau which is slightly convex. The centering rings on the back of the plate are not the best way to center your router. You can make your own centering kit or save a lot of time by purchasing a Rousseau kit for $5 and change.


----------



## paduke (Mar 28, 2010)

Mike
Everytime you post RE: Rosseau insert my mind asks why convex and not flat? 

I spent good money for a Flat Akuminum insert. As a novice I reasoned 3/8" aluminum won't deflect with the router weight. I spent hours building perfectly flat tops so the only trouble I have is me not the tools. And you come along and want to put a hump in the middle. 
please share why


----------



## roofner (Aug 1, 2010)

I was at Grizzly in pa over the holidays and could not beleive how nice that table was on display for $106 or $108 don't remember. This is the table you are talking about I almost bought the table.


----------



## Mike (Nov 22, 2004)

Gary, that is the table we are discussing. $106 plus $10 oversized surchage when shipping.

Bill, the concept behind the patented Rousseau plate is the very slight convex surface assures the wood will always pass the bit at the same height, even if it is slightly cupped or warped. This is because the plate and bit are very slightly higher than the surrounding surface. I know it sounds strange but it does work. As I mentioned before Norm used this plate for 10 years. The design can interfere with some precision jigs but works fine with the Oak Park box joint jigs.


----------



## paduke (Mar 28, 2010)

Mike 
TY Great explanaion. It then must also benefit w/slightly untrue material


----------



## Timberline (Oct 17, 2009)

Jim,
Does your plate look like this? It appears pretty low quality. Just curious.


----------



## Marco (Feb 21, 2009)

*Yep*

Yes that looks like my Router Plate. I still have the package it came in and keep the starter pin/allen wrench and all in it. I saw it today in the shop and looked for the model number on it and it is still the same number that MLCS sells today #9338 Router accessories I don't know if it is from the same production run as they sell today but they look identical.

And you are correct that it is low quality compared to most/some. Someone mentioned it was the same that Harbor Freight sold before Bob3j bought them out:no: Hey but it serves my current needs and I am happy to have it.

I'm not sure if Grizzly has sent you a true flat Router Plate but if they haven't you may want to try to get them to upgrade your plate for next to no cost to you.... for your trouble and their good name.


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi

I have some from HF and some from MLCS and they are the same dead on, I think it comes down to the luck of the draw/pick..

http://www.routerforums.com/project-plans-how/10818-bogydave.html

http://www.routerforums.com/project-plans-how/9782-best-both-worlds.html




























===


----------



## Mike (Nov 22, 2004)

Christopher sent me a couple photos of his plates and I am posting this to assist others. While these plates should be flat it is not a problem if they are slightly convex like the one in the photo. If the plate is concave it will effect your depth of cut over the length of the board.


----------



## Timberline (Oct 17, 2009)

Mike called and helped me out last night. Sounds like one of the plates should work fine. The one is twisted and rocks back and forth, the other one is concave and as Mike said above, one of them is convex. Thanks a lot everybody! I'll let you know how the table works when I get it all set up.


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi

To take the rocking out, use the items below.use a longer screws and just screw into the block.

Amazon.com: Kreg PRS3040 Precision Router Table Insert Plate Levelers: Home Improvement

OR

Use the plate below
http://www.amazon.com/Kreg-PRS3030-...ref=sr_1_1?s=hi&ie=UTF8&qid=1326728795&sr=1-1

===



Timberline said:


> Mike called and helped me out last night. Sounds like one of the plates should work fine. The one is twisted and rocks back and forth, the other one is concave and as Mike said above, one of them is convex. Thanks a lot everybody! I'll let you know how the table works when I get it all set up.


----------

